
Amazon prime now moving to just cars. Laid off 40 messengers via email - aaronbrethorst
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seattle/comments/4m49ix/amazon_prime_now_moving_to_just_cars_laid_off_40/
======
tshtf
Some helpful context:

[https://www.instagram.com/p/BGIdy7OHRiQ/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BGIdy7OHRiQ/)

